# take the nickel



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2011)

Και όμως δεν θα πάρουμε τον νίκελ να τον πάμε πουθενά. :laugh:

Αλλά όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο, η φράση αυτή σημαίνει ότι επικαλούμαι την Πέμπτη Τροπολογία του Αμερικανικού Συντάγματος και δεν μιλάω σε κανέναν άλλο εκτός από το δικηγόρο μου, ειδικά στην αστυνομία. 

Άλλες εκφράσεις είναι: taking the fifth or pleading the fifth. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleading_the_Fifth

Αλλά ο John Connolly, ο γνωστός συγγραφέας του Lincoln Lawyer, φαίνεται πως είναι ο νονός της έκφρασης αυτής, όπως λέει εδώ: http://www.dc-criminal-defense.com/2011/05/taking-the-nickel-on-why-it-mi.html

Εμείς αν είχαμε να το μεταφράσουμε και θέλαμε να κρατήσουμε το ύφος, τι θα λέγαμε άραγε;
Και μια απορία: Έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο με το "You have the right to remain silent..." στα ελληνικά;


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2011)

Δικαίωμα σιωπής.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

Δεν έχουμε, γιατί στην Ελλάδα η σύλληψη δεν γίνεται βάσει του Miranda warning. Ωστόσο, είναι διαφορετικό το να μη μιλήσεις κατά τη σύλληψη, και διαφορετικό του να επικαλεστείς την 5η Τροπολογία. Το λέει και ο σύνδεσμός σου, Αζ:
Although similar to the right to remain silent when being questioned by law enforcement officers, and coming from the same source, namely the Fifth Amendment in the Bill of Rights, the right to refuse to answer when under oath has a longer history than Miranda rights.
​Όταν ένας μάρτυρας επικαλείται την 5η Τροπολογία, λοιπόν, γίνεται μόνο όταν ο μάρτυρας δίνει επίσημη κατάθεση, π.χ. στο δικαστήριο, και αρνείται να απαντήσει επειδή οποιαδήποτε απάντηση ενδέχεται να τον ενοχοποιήσει. Ο Κώδικας Ποινικής Δικονομίας της Ελλάδας λέει απλώς ότι «Ο κατηγορούμενος έχει δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί να απαντήσει» (άρθρο 273).

Νομίζω ότι εδώ καλό είναι να μην αναζητήσουμε αντιστοιχία, πρώτον επειδή δεν υπάρχει, και δεύτερον επειδή μπορεί να μπερδέψουμε τον αποδέκτη του κειμένου. Θα ήθελα λίγο παραπάνω συγκείμενο, αλλά δεν μπορείς να μας δώσεις, Αζ, προτείνω να γράψεις κάτι του τύπου «Αρνήθηκε να μιλήσει», κι ας χάνεται η διαφορά ύφους, ή «Έγραψε το δικαστήριο στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια».


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Ήξερα ότι θα απαντήσεις εσύ, Παλάβρα. Τι τα έχεις πλάκα τα γαλόνια, άλλωστε; 

Σ' ευχαριστώ, όπως και τον Δαεμάνο. 

Το βρήκα σε μετάφραση, όντως, αλλά το βάζω σαν έκφραση για να προβληματιστούμε περισσότερο. Οπότε, fire away!


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Έχουμε εδώ έκφραση που δεν έχει βάλει ούτε το Urban ακόμα! Μόλις βρούμε ικανοποιητική εξήγηση της προέλευσης και τεκμηρίωση, λέω να πάω να κάνω την πρώτη μου εγγραφή εκεί. Πάντως, ο Κόνελι στο _Lincoln Lawyer_ δεν βοηθά:
As expected. I then took Torrance through a series of questions designed so that he had no choice but to incriminate himself or refuse to answer under the protection of the Fifth Amendment. Finally, after he took the nickel six times, the judge grew weary of the point being made over and over and prodded me back to the case at hand. I reluctantly complied.​
Μια κάποια εξήγηση υπάρχει στο άλλο βιβλίο του:
After a while a memory washed over me and somehow I smiled. It was one of my last clear memories of my father, the greatest lawyer of his time. An antique glass ball—an heirloom from Mexico passed down through my mother's family—had been found broken beneath the Christmas tree. My mother brought me to the living room to view the damage and to give me the chance to confess my guilt. By then my father was sick and wasn't going to get better. He had moved his work—what was left of it—home to the study next to the living room. I didn't see him through the open door but from that room I heard his voice in a sing-song nursery rhyme.
_In a pickle, take the nickel...​_I knew what it meant. Even at five years old I was my father's son in blood and the law. I refused to answer my mother's questions. I refused to incriminate myself.
_The Brass Verdict_ (Michael Connelly, σελ. 522)​
Χρειάζεται κάτι ακόμα...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί το λέει ή πώς το έβγαλε. Και χαίρομαι για την πρωτιά και που συνέβαλα σε αυτή... χαχαχαχα 

Α, και το πρώτο απόσπασμα είναι από το _The Brass Verdict_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

nickel (the original) says: Πάνω από το πρώτο απόσπασμα αναφέρεται η πηγή (_The Lincoln Lawyer_).


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 28, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Και μια απορία: Έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο με το "You have the right to remain silent..." στα ελληνικά;


 
Πώς δεν έχουμε;  Γιου χαβ δε ράιτ του ρημέιν σάιλεντ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Πώς δεν έχουμε;  Γιου χαβ δε ράιτ του ρημέιν σάιλεντ!


 Μετά από το "πουτ δε κοτ ντάουν"!


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 28, 2011)

"Σλόουλυ!" :-D


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 15, 2011)

Ενημερώνω τους φίλους αναγνώστες αστυνομικών μυθιστορημάτων πως το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθειά σας στη διάρκεια της επιμέλειας! 

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=173590


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Θα πάρουμε την πληρωμή μας σε προφιτερόλ. Ευχαριστούμε.
-Εκ της διευθύνσεως​​
Καλοτάξιδο :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 15, 2011)

Τα προφιτερόλ μετά τα κοψίδια, παιδιά! :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Μπράβο. 
Απορία: με αφορμή τον τίτλο, γιατί ο πληθυντικός;
Το σκυλί των δρόμων; Γυναίκα των δρόμων; Νόμος των δρόμων; Του πεζοδρόμιου ο νόμος ο σκληρός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Οι δρόμοι της αμαρτίας. The streets of San Francisco. Την άφησε στον δρόμο ή στους πέντε δρόμους. Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές.

Και... Καλοπούλητο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε εδώ έκφραση που δεν έχει βάλει ούτε το Urban ακόμα! Μόλις βρούμε ικανοποιητική εξήγηση της προέλευσης και τεκμηρίωση, λέω να πάω να κάνω την πρώτη μου εγγραφή εκεί.


Μα δεν είναι προφανής η προέλευση; Αφού nickel είναι το κέρμα των πέντε σεντσιών. Πέντε σέντσια, πέμπτη τροπολογία, μια διαφανής μαγκιά. (Σόρι, προφανώς δεν σε είχα διαβάσει αρκετά προσεκτικά. Φαίνεται ότι σκέφτηκα ότι all things nickel είναι αγκαζέ.)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν είναι προφανής η προέλευση; Αφού nickel είναι το κέρμα των πέντε σεντσιών. Πέντε σέντσια, πέμπτη τροπολογία, μια διαφανής μαγκιά.



Σαν το καραβανάδικο ανέκδοτο. Ρωτάει ο διοικητής της μονάδας τον φαντάρο, «Τι προτιμάς; Πέντε μέρες φυλακή ή ένα κρουασάν;», «Θα πάρω το κρουασάν», «Seven days!».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

:lol::lol:


----------

